# The Zimmers sing My Generation



## Gene53 (Jul 28, 2008)

The oldest and greatest rock band in the world - meet The Zimmers and their amazing cover of The Who's "My Generation".

Lead singer Alf is 90 - it's quite something when he sings "I hope I die before I get old". And he's not the oldest - there are 99 and 100-year-olds in the band!

The Zimmers was featured in a BBC TV documentary which was aired in May 2007. Documentary-maker Tim Samuels has been all over Britain recruiting isolated and lonely old people - those who can't leave their flats or who are stuck in rubbish care homes.

See the video at: YouTube - The Zimmers (New video edit v.2) Released  28/05/07


----------



## Adam777 (Aug 3, 2008)

That was pretty cool, and good music.


----------



## Orange (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! Great find. Inpiring. Yeahhh.
Thanks!


----------



## Gene53 (Aug 3, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it folks.

Cheers,
Gene


----------

